

My vote for Best App of 2009 - Tonido - codemechanic
http://www.webchicklet.com/cool-web-sites/my-vote-for-best-app-of-2009-tonido/

======
snewe
It is only April 2009. There are 8 more months of app development!

~~~
codemechanic
Thats true. May be she is right you know :)

------
codemechanic
let us vote for the application of the year 2009. probably too early. thats
ok.

~~~
icey
What's your involvement with Tonido?

~~~
codemechanic
Hi Icey, i am part of the team

